# Bild scrollen mit mousedown und Ziehen wie bei Google-Maps



## Gast07 (13. Februar 2008)

Hi,

Ist es möglich mit JavaScript oder andere webfähige Sprachen außer Java, ein Bild ähnlich wie bei Googlemaps in einer Website zu bewegen: Ich klicke und halte die Maus und das Bild wird dahin gescrollt wo ich mich hin bewege, alles ohne Mausrad und Scrollbalken?
Wenn ja, vllt. könnte mir jmd. einige Stücke Code  oder Tipps geben!?


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Februar 2008)

Der Walter hat das passende parat


----------



## hans jörg (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Ja es ist mit javascript möglich.
Folgendes musst du dazu mit Javascript realisieren.
den Zustand Mousedown abfangen
die Mauskoordinaten abfangen
die Mausbewegung (Richtung und Entfernung) abfangen
das Bild entsprechend mitbewegen. (Zb wenn du ein Bild absolut positioniet hast kannst du seine Positionierung mit Javascript über das Ändern des style.top und style.left wertes ändern.
Wenn dir das alles zu viel ist, oder du nicht ganz so sattelfest bist kannst du zb auf die DHTML Bibliothek von Walter Zorn zurück greifen http://www.walterzorn.de/dragdrop/dragdrop.htm - da gibts eine sehr gute Doku mit Beispielen und Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten.

ok da war wer schneller


----------



## Gast07 (13. Februar 2008)

Das ging aber flott, danke, werd mich einlesen und dann melden.
Edit:
Leider ist es nicht ganz was ich suche. Das Bild soll fix bleiben, ich will nur den Anzeigebereich scrollen.


----------

